# The Bad Publicity Your Country Has Been Receiving



## ignoramus (Jun 16, 2004)

*The Bad Publicity Your Country Has Been Receiving*
- It may not be true, as it usually is the case, but what bad publicity has your country been receiving recently or to date? Examples include being protrayed as a haven for prostitutes, having racist policies or having a government which oppresses its people.


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

open any russian newspaper.


----------



## SkyscraperGuy (Jun 4, 2004)

The Uk has lots of publicty at the moment on the rising impact on yob culture and the rise in street gangs.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't know what revolts the world more:

my country's unconscienable invasion and wanton destruction of Iraq *or how little that invassion and destruction even enters my country's consciousness*

We should be utterly ashamed of our role as an aggressor and the crimes we have committed; sadly, we are not. We just happily wave our flags, praise Jesus, and continue to consume oil in a way that disregards how much that precious fuell has to do with us being in Iraq in the first place.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

Raining all the time


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Reports on The van Gogh. Facts left out; his wife exchanged him for a muslim lover (actor); he spoke pure filth again and again which would not pass anywhere else (censorship). Yet he is portrayed as a fighter for free speech.


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

eusebius said:


> Reports on The van Gogh. Facts left out; his wife exchanged him for a muslim lover (actor); he spoke pure filth again and again which would not pass anywhere else (censorship). Yet he is portrayed as a fighter for free speech.


yes critisising a religion is filth? :bash:


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

I think the missing Jewish Bank account thing is still the #1 on the list of bad reputation about my country.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

SkyscraperGuy said:


> The Uk has lots of publicty at the moment on the rising impact on yob culture and the rise in street gangs.



Exactly the same thing in France, even if it calmed itself down a bit this year


----------



## King-Tomislav (May 21, 2005)

Croatia got a lot of publicity regarding the war in former Yugoslavia and people perceive it as destroyed and undeveloped which is completely wrong


----------



## pakboy (Apr 22, 2004)

pakistan had been reciving alot of bad publicity from the west, thank god its improving now.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

For the US its basically every day...:hilarious

Were always doing something or causing this or that, or not giving enough. Not to say we haven't done anything....And all this is just our media! I'd hate to go over seas and see what the rest of the world was saying.

One day I hope the US becomes like Canada in stature. Known, but not known, ya know?


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Peyre said:


> yes critisising a religion is filth? :bash:


Erm, do you understand Nederlands? Have you ever heard or met him? On this forum I can't even use the language _he_ used. Weird to find you argueing with me. hno:


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

edsg25 said:


> I don't know what revolts the world more:
> 
> my country's unconscienable invasion and wanton destruction of Iraq *or how little that invassion and destruction even enters my country's consciousness*
> 
> We should be utterly ashamed of our role as an aggressor and the crimes we have committed; sadly, we are not. We just happily wave our flags, praise Jesus, and continue to consume oil in a way that disregards how much that precious fuell has to do with us being in Iraq in the first place.


It will always pale in comparison to what Saddam was doing, and what he would have continued to do.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm embarassed constantly by our US administration. My apologies, world. 

Yes, Saddam was bad. But Bush is still a war criminal and murderer.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

^and I'd like to apologize for this person right above me. 

I don't like Bush, but Im not going to apologize for him, we voted for him (as a majority) so he can apologize, not us.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

What's wrong with Bush. I personally find him an ok administrator. Yeah hes a bit dumb but he is ok. IMVVVHO what he did in Iraq was not that bad. Now that's just MY vvho.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

Now even though were getting of topic by just a smuge, I'll answer.

I personally like George Bush when it somes to international policy. Now what make me mad is that he ran as a conservative (hisss, Im hearing now), but now hes made a big left turn with his domestic agenda. We in the conservative (hiss) fold are getting very annoyed.

But as for bad press for the US the biggest thing here is the Micheal Jackson trial and the missing child of the day.


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

^Since when did GWB started approving more gay rights? Last time I saw the news he is as conservative (reactionary is the right word though) as he ever was.


----------



## oshkeoto (Sep 21, 2004)

^ It's not the social issues they're pissed about, it's fiscal ones. And they're right to be. Bush ran against Gore in 2000 by charging that Gore would increase the size of government by the largest margin since LBJ (who initiated Medicare, etc.); a recent study by the libertarian Cato Institute has discovered that Bush has increased the size of government by the largest margin since--yes--LBJ. Republicans are not supposed to do that.


----------

